# TwinCat 3 unter Windows 7 x86



## KingArty (13 August 2012)

Hallo @all,

ich habe TwinCat 3 auf einer VM (Win 7 x86) installiert und meine Netzwerkkarte ist auch kompatible. Leider versuche ich schon seit Stunden mit meinem Slave zu verbinden. Ich weiß nicht weiter und bitte dringend um hilfe. Installiert wurde alles sauber wie es in der Twincat 3 infosys beschrieben ist.


----------



## KGU (13 August 2012)

Was für eine VM nimmst Du? Hast Du die Netzwerkkarte so eingerichtet, dass die Netzwerkkarte nur von der VM verwendet wird? Ist die Firewall in der VM aktiviert bzw. sind die Beckhoff ADS Port freigeschalten? Kannst Du das Zielsystem pingen?


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

So hab den scheiß Fehler gefunden, in der VM war der Netzwerkadapter auf NAT eingestellt -.-. War mir so sicher das ich es gebrückt hatte. Kann man eigentlich mit dem C++ Modul jetzt die I/Os von meinem Slave programmieren??? Sind die ADS Ports net schon freigeschaltet?? Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## KGU (14 August 2012)

KingArty schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit dem C++ Modul jetzt die I/Os von meinem Slave programmieren???



Ja, kann man. Wo soll den das C++ Modul laufen? Ich hatte dich so  verstanden, dass auf deinen Slave eine Tc3 Laufzeit drauf ist und Du die  VM nur zum Engineering verwendest.



KingArty schrieb:


> Sind die ADS Ports net schon  freigeschaltet??



Nein, woher denn? TwinCAT weiß nicht ob eine Firewall installiert ist und wenn ja welche. Das muss man schon bewusst selber tun.


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

Ne die Run-Time wird später auf den Slave drauf gespielt. Und das Engineering mach ich über die VM... also ist die VM mein Master.
Arbeitest du mit Beckhoff Klemmen??? Oder Eigenentwicklung?


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

Oh man das ja ein ganzes Stück arbeit mit der C++ Programmierung. Wie setzte ich die Ausgänge von meinem Slave? Wo muss ich die def setzen? Bin hier leicht am verzweifeln...
Gibt es eine Beschreibung für die ersten Schritte, auf Beckhoff infosys gibts da net wirklich was...


----------



## KGU (14 August 2012)

doch gibt es: http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1033/tc3_c/html/tc3-xae-createproject.htm?id=1681


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

Hm... das kenn ich leider schon...hilft mir aber net wirklich weiter


----------



## KGU (14 August 2012)

Du müsst es natürlich auch lesen:
- C++ Modul erzeugen
- TMC Editor öffnen um damit grafisch das Processabbild zu definieren
- Code generieren
- mittels mOutputs.Variablenname aus dem Algorithmus auf das Prozessabbild zugreifen
- Projekt kompilieren und beliebig oft instanziieren
- Variablen auf die IOs Mappen

Fertig


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

Also,

C++ Modul erzeugen (TwinCAT Modules Class with Cyclic IO) : *Check*
TMC Editor / Prozessabbild ( Data Areas-> Outputs-> neuer typ bool Ausgang01) : *Check*
TMC Code generiert : *Check*
Hab in der Zyklusfunktion den Ausgang01 auf true gesetzt... also zum schauen ob er das auch macht.
Projekt kompiliert.


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

oh man, mal ne dumme Frage...wie schaltet man den Port 350 frei (ADS) im Windows. Sonnst geht alles kann nur net in die Run-Time switchen.
Mappen funktioniert auch.


----------



## KingArty (14 August 2012)

Also ich bekomm dann ein komischen Fehler....kann grad kein Bild posten, kommt aber bald.
"TwinCAT system (10000): Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >>Init4\RTime:STart Interrupt:Ticker started >> ADS Warning:4113
(0x1011, RTIME:Timeout waiting for system clock interrupt!"
Hab die firewall ausgeschaltet!!!!


----------



## KGU (15 August 2012)

KingArty schrieb:


> oh man, mal ne dumme Frage...wie schaltet man den Port 350 frei (ADS) im Windows. Sonnst geht alles kann nur net in die Run-Time switchen.
> Mappen funktioniert auch.


Das 350 ist der ADS Runtime Port. Den brauchst Du im Windows nicht frei schalten. Was willst Du den damit erreichen? Runtime switchen?? Zwischen TwinCAT3 und TwinCAT2 oder meintest Du ein neues Zielsystem auswählen? Dann siehe hier: http://twincat3.infosys.beckhoff.co...m/html/tcsysmgr_choosetargetsystem.htm?id=301


----------



## KGU (15 August 2012)

KingArty schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm dann ein komischen Fehler....kann grad kein Bild posten, kommt aber bald.
> "TwinCAT system (10000): Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >>Init4\RTime:STart Interrupt:Ticker started >> ADS Warning:4113
> (0x1011, RTIME:Timeout waiting for system clock interrupt!"
> Hab die firewall ausgeschaltet!!!!



Hast Du, wie in der Doku beschrieben, das Modul an eine Task gehangen? Ohne Task kann es nicht zyklisch aufgerufen werden.


----------



## KingArty (15 August 2012)

Ja klar hab dem Modul den "Task1" zugeordnet und die Zykluszeit ist auf 1ms gestellt. hab gelesen der Fehler liegt an der Oracel VM Virtuell Box!!!


----------



## KingArty (15 August 2012)

Nein ich wollte einfach die Config auf dem Slave übertragen und der switchet dann in den Run-Modus....einfach mein Slave in den OP-Modus versetzten!!!


----------



## KingArty (15 August 2012)

Ich benutze keine CX-Klemme oder so. deswegen bin ich im lokalen Zielnetz und kann net auf ein anderes wie z.B. CX.(Beckhoff)


----------



## KGU (15 August 2012)

KingArty schrieb:


> Ja klar hab dem Modul den "Task1" zugeordnet und die Zykluszeit ist auf 1ms gestellt. hab gelesen der Fehler liegt an der Oracel VM Virtuell Box!!!



Aus diesem Grund hatte ich dich bereits gefragt, ob Du die VM nur als Engineering verwenden willst!! Wenn Du das Programm also in der VM aktivieren wolltest, wird das der Grund sein.


----------



## KingArty (15 August 2012)

Also muss ich parallel neben meinem Win7x64 jetzt ein Win7x86 installieren??? Warum funktioniert das nicht mit der VM???? TwinCAT 2 geht das in der VM.


----------



## KGU (15 August 2012)

KingArty schrieb:


> Also muss ich parallel neben meinem Win7x64 jetzt ein Win7x86 installieren??? Warum funktioniert das nicht mit der VM???? TwinCAT 2 geht das in der VM.


 Nein musst Du nicht. TwinCAT3 funktioniert auch in einer VM, wenn diese richtig konfiguriert ist. Wobei man sich immer darüber im klaren sein muss, dass man in einer VM keine Echtzeit erreichen kann. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache . Wenn Du die VM aber ohnehin nur für Engineering-Zwecke nutzen willst, warum installierst Du TwinCAT3 dann nicht direkt auf deinem Notebook? Auf 64bit Betriebssystemen kann man die Engineering-Umgebung von TwinCAT3 installieren. Ab der SPS/IPC/Drives diesen Jahres dann auch die Runtime.


----------



## KingArty (15 August 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Nur wollte ich auch ein paar Dinge testen auf meinem Slave. im 64 Bit kann ich es net mal übertragen für den Slave. Geiler scheiß ^^ Muss mal schauen wie man VM richtig config.


----------



## KGU (15 August 2012)

Das TwinCAT3 in deiner VM nicht läuft, liegt in der Tat an VirtualBox. Wenn Du VMware oder VirtualPC verwendest, wird es funktionieren.


----------

